# moving to canada



## pooh1974 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi my husband and i are considering moving to Canada, but not sure the best way to go about it.

My husband has 20yrs plus experience in lorry driving and heard they are looking for drivers.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forums here!

First question, I guess, is where are you coming from? Then, you may want to first consult the website of the Canadian Consulate in your country. They'll have the information for visas and all that specific for your country of origin. (Often the Embassy and the Consulate share a website. I only recommend the Consulate because they generally deal with "people" issues, whereas the Embassy is more for businesses and other governments.)


----------



## pooh1974 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi, We are in the Uk, and like most people want a better life for ourselves, I have just sent an email asking if truck driving comes under the Skilled workers visa, but we have been in touch with a company here that are recuiting for canada, ofcourse there is fees involved


----------



## Rudz (Apr 5, 2008)

pooh1974 said:


> Hi, We are in the Uk, and like most people want a better life for ourselves, I have just sent an email asking if truck driving comes under the Skilled workers visa, but we have been in touch with a company here that are recuiting for canada, ofcourse there is fees involved


Hi Pooh 1974, Yes it does in some provinces of Canada but please do not part with any money to any company offering immigration and jobs, this is really not required at all. Many Canadian companys will do all the neccessary paperwork for you they may employ agents but this will be paid by them and not yourself.

For a lot of information directed solely at truck drivers for Canada see Britishtruckersabroad.com forum for British truckers some very sound information on there.

All the best


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey

I'm considering moving away from the UK and have the US and Canada in mind. Just wondering is it easier to be get into Canada then the US? I've got a few places in mind and would like a job working in Toronto, Ontario. Is getting a working Visa easier then the ones in the US?


----------



## IdoL (Apr 14, 2008)

Thx for the info...


----------

